# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  11 χρόνια ανορεξική...

## gwgoula87

Εχω κουραστεί με αυτη την κατασταση...δε θέλω να βαλω κιλα ομως θελω να ειμαι υγιης.Τα μαλλια μου πεφτουν,τα δοντια μου εχουν καταστραφει ανεπανορθωτα απο τους εμετους κ το δερμα μου ειναι ξηρο και αφυδατωμενο.Δε μπορω ομως να με φανταστω στα 53 κιλα που υποτιθεται πως ειναι τα φυσιολογικα μου.Αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι 42 με 1,69 υψος.Υπαρχει καποια εδω μεσα που να βρισκεται σε παρομοια κατασταση?χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια σας...

----------


## madalena88

γωγούλα μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν σου έχει απαντήσει κανένας ακόμα. Είμαι καινούρια εδώ οπότε δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω πολλές συμβουλές. Δεν θες να βάλεις κιλά από τη στιγμή που βλέπεις ότι καταστρέφεται ο οργανισμός σου? Το σημαντικό είναι ότι ζητάς βοήθεια. Είναι η βασική αρχή. το μόνο κέντρο που ξέρω και είναι και χωρίς χρήματα είναι το ΑΝΑΣΑ! Εκεί σκέφτομαι να πάω κι εγώ για αρχή. Ελπίζω να λάβεις και άλλες απαντήσεις γιατί εγώ είμαι στον τομέα της παχυσαρκίας... Ρίξε μια ματιά στο site του ΑΝΑΣΑ.. ίσως σε βοηθήσει... http://www.anasa.com.gr/main.htm
Εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο και αν μάθω κάτι ακόμη θα σε ενημερώσω! Καλή συνέχεια φιλιά!!!!

----------


## Eli_ed

gwgoula87 καλώς όρισες! 
Δυστυχώς όσο καιρό είμαι στο φόρουμ και εγώ βλέπω ότι στα τόπικ της ανορεξίας δεν υπάρχει πολύ κίνηση. Δυστυχώς τα περισσότερα άτομα με νευρική ανορεξία δεν αναζητούν βοήθεια και έτσι και εδώ στο φόρουμ σπάνια κορίτσια με ανορεξία παραμένουν ενεργά για να ανταλλάξουν απόψεις και να βοηθήσουν η μία την άλλη. Εγώ έχω άλλη διατροφική διαταραχή - αδηφαγική διαταραχή, μιλάω όμως με αρκετά κορίτσια εδώ στο φόρουμ με νευρική βουλιμία και με ανορεξία. 

Αν ψάχνεις για βοήθεια και είσαι μέχρι και 19 χρονών και μένεις στην Αθήνα υπάρχει και ένα άλλο κέντρο που μπορείς να απευθυνθείς με ελάχιστα χρήματα. Είναι η Μονάδα Εφηβικής Υγείας που στεγάζεται στην παιδιατρική κλινική του νοσοκομείου Π & Α Κυριακού. Έχουν ειδικό τμήμα με ψυχολόγους και διατροφολόγους που με ένα συμβολικό ποσό μπορείς να πας και να τους επισκέπτεσαι κάθε βδομάδα. Οι άνθρωποι που δουλεύουν εκεί, πολλοί μάλιστα εθελοντικά, βοηθάνε πολλά παιδιά με διατροφικές διαταραχές (βουλιμία, ανορεξία, παχυσαρκία) και μπορούν να βοηθήσουν και εσένα πάρα πολύ! 

Στοιχεία επικοινωνίας θα βρεις εδώ: http://www.youth-health.gr/gr/index.php?J=1&K=12

Ότι άλλο χρειαστείς από κουβεντούλα και ψυχολογική υποστήριξη είμαστε εδώ να τα λέμε :kiss:

----------


## margkw

Γεια σου Γωγουλα.Εγω ημουν σε κατασταση παρομοια με την δικια σου.. 42 κιλα, πιο κοντη βεβαια απο σενα..1,63 αλλα καταλαβαινεις.. Αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι 49 κιλα,.Πηγα ενα διαστημα στα 52, για τα 53 που μου μιλαγαν ουτε λογος, δεν το αντεχα..Οταν ομως πριν 1 χρόνο εχασα τον μπαμπα μου πηρα την κατω βολτα παλι.Το χω κρατησει με νυχια και με δοντια το βαρος μου στα 48-49 κιλα.Να μην παει πιο κατω..
Κοριτσακι μου γλυκο..Πρεπει να σκεφτεις ισως πώς προτιμας να εισαι.Αδυνατη πολυ με ασχημο δερμα, χωρις μαλλια? Η αδυνατη, (53 κιλα αδυνατη θα εισαι) με ωραια λαμπερα μαλλια και δερμα ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ υγειης;
Μπορω να καταλαβω πως νιωθεις..Την πρωτη φορα μετα απο καιρο που το βαρος μου ηταν 42-43 κιλα, που ειδα 46 ενιωσα πρισμενη..στα 49 κιλα μου φαινομουν χοντρη..Οταν ομως είδα τα μαλλια μου να πυκνώνουν, το στηθος μου να γεμιζει κλπ αρχισα να νιωθω ομορφοτερη.Μετα ηρθαν οι εξετασεις μου που εδειχναν βελτιωση..μετα συνειδητοποιησα πως ειναι πολυ ομορφο να μπορεις να απολαμβανεις ενα νοστιμο φαγητο και να μην θες να πεθανεις στη συνεχεια απο τυψεις.. 
Γενικα μαλλον σου λεω χαζομαρες τωρα..Δεν μπορω να βρω τα σωστα λογια.Κι εγω ακομη δεν ειμαι εντελως κομπλε..Αλλα το παλευω..Παρε δυναμη ρε κοριτσακι..Και θα τα καταφερουμε..Τι διαολο, νουμερα σε ζυγαρια ειμαστε; Σε φιλω..

----------


## Sethunya

> _Originally posted by margkw_
> Τι διαολο, νουμερα σε ζυγαρια ειμαστε; Σε φιλω..


:) :thumbup:

----------


## mariakriti_ed

gwgoula87 η γνωμη μου ειναι να ζητησεις βοηθεια απο καποιον ειδικο , ωστε να μπορεσει να σε βοηθησει αποτελεσματικα τωρα που εισαι ακομα μικρη και προλαβαινεις να αλλαξεις την κατασταση...γιατι σε δεκα χρονια απο τωρα εαν εισαι ακομα σε αυτα τα κιλα θα εχεις πολυ σοβαρα προβληματα οπως καταλαβαινεις και η ιδια...! μην το αφησεις να σε νικησει γιατι εσυ εισαι πολυ πιο δυνατη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! παλεψε το...φιλια πολλα και καλη επιτυχια!

----------

